# Japanese Maple wood safe in aquarium?



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Wondering what everyone here thinks about this.
I have several pieces of japanese maple wood that have been outside for the past 2 or more years. It's very nice wood that I want to use for something... not sure if it's going to leach out anything harmful into the tank...
I wasn't able to find any google info about it, guessing nobody has actually tried using japanese maple in an aquarium before... at least have not posted on the internet about it (as far as I can find).

Thank you


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

As long as it has not been in contact with herbicides or other pollutants it should be fine. Hardwoods are generally all fine


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

I would boil it if at all possible to get rid of any bugs or other things living on or in it. It may take a while for it to sink so you will have to attach to a rock or something heavy. Should be safe in the tank.


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

This is the problem - I have no idea what the tree was exposed to while it was alive. 
It was cut down about 3 years ago (not by me - I would never cut down such a beautiful tree). I got the pieces after they were sitting for about 8 months after being cut.

Would there still be any chemicals in the wood after this long? If so, is it even worth the risk of trying to clean it?

Thanks.

Edit:
Just saw sunshine's post.
I will be boiling the wood (small pieces/branches), it is full of woodbugs after sitting for over 2 years 

I still have to de-bark a lot of it too.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Mmmmmm. maple & woodbug soup. Yum.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

I think that would be a cool shape if its the part of the tree I'm thinking as for toxins jap maples are a sensitive tree I'd bet it's safe. Any pics?


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

There are a lot of really neat pieces, it seems like it was quite a large tree. 
I'll just need to cut out what I want to use to fit my tank.

Not taking any pics until I actually have the pieces cut & cleaned


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

I have used arbutus, didn't know what it was exposed to, but it was from a wooded area. The only issue is you get a heavy fungal growth in a few days, eventually, it goes away, but is unsightly, never seems poisonous to fish. If you want it gone overnight, put in a BNP - they love it.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't think there are too many tree types you need to be concerned with. I have heard cedar can cause some issues but I have used pieces of driftwood from Buntzen Lake and Sasamat Lake in Port Moody as well as from the shore of Pitt lake and the Pitt river as well as Harrison lake with no issues at all. I have some Harrison Lake driftwood sitting in a bathtub full of water that has been there for over two years and it is still leaching tannins into the water. I change out the water every few weeks and in the years it has been there, I am sure I will not have anything to worry about when I put it in my tank...if I ever set it up. Having said that, I am not sure if any of it is cedar or not but if I have issues I will change it out.


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Thank you everyone, I have picked out 2 pieces small enough that I don't have to cut. Will boil them and sink them in my guppy tank before adding to the appropriate tanks.
If all goes well, I will cut some more pieces, as I do want to use one nice trunk piece I have...


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

As far as i know besides chemical issues, the only thing wood will do is alter your PH and make your water more acidic. Softer the wood = the quicker is decays. Just buff your water and test once every couple of weeks if your worried.


----------

